# New Member: Hello!



## Jay-dawg (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello,

I have been perusing the forum for a while and decided to join. It seems like there is a lot to learn. I look forward to your insights and suggestions.

A bit about me and what brought me here: I had a serious accident about 25 years ago (I'm 50 now). I broke my femur and both arms. Prior to the accident I was a very good athlete/cyclist. I started riding and competing in triathlons/5ks about 5 years ago. It has been a humbling experience. Despite regular training I routinely get my ass kicked (as in last place or close to last place). My main concerns are weight (I put on about 25 pounds since the accident), low energy, and recovery. I stay sore for days after a workout. It's a catch-22 because my legs stay so sore for so long that I will detrain if I wait until my legs are "fresh" to do another workout. I'm not looking to win anything--just improve on myself

I went to a doctor to see why I'm struggling. I was prescribed test cream--that helped me build a little muscle but didn't address my recovery/energy issues. Then I started taking Sermorelin, which helped me lose a little weight and helped a little with soreness--but not as much as I would like it to. Apparently clinics are starting to prescribe Sermorelin more because of the red tape involved with prescribing hgh.

I experimented with clen for weight loss and it was terrible. I had jitters REALLY bad and could not think straight or concentrate to save my life--even on a low dosage.

I am looking into gw1516 for weight loss and endurance and fg-4592 (for the same purposes). I'm hoping to use these products as a kickstarter to get myself back into shape. 

That's me in a nutshell and why I'm here. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Riles (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome, make yourself at home, read the rules and the stickies, between the stickies and the members here, you should be able to move forward nicely


----------



## XxBigTimexX (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome bro


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## the_predator (Nov 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## SUKS2BU (Nov 7, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------

